

Signing an Adobe AIR application with a startssl.com certificate - podman
http://sproutvideotech.posterous.com/misadventures-in-signing-adobe-air-applicatio

======
lucian1900
Does anyone still target AIR? They officially dropped desktop linux support.

~~~
podman
I'm considering rewriting the uploader natively for each platform at some
point. AIR is pretty nice for getting something up and running though.

~~~
lucian1900
I wasn't criticising your work in particular, sorry if it sounded that way.

There are many other cross-platform runtimes/libraries that give developers
much better terms, I'd use one of those instead: Python+Qt/Wx, Titanium
Desktop, JVM, Mono.

------
jarin
Ah, very useful article. Wait, this isn't 2008?

